# Forerunner, this is just for you big guy!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Just remember us "Little People" when you're famous!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9mpDAJOPac[/ame]


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I gotta ask.... What does Brad Paisley have to do with Forerunner?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

He's hitting the "BIG TIME" and we want him to remember the "little people" when he makes it BIG!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, I must have missed something. What great success has he found recently?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Just remember us "Little People" when you're famous!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9mpDAJOPac









Are you kiddin' me ?

I'll never be more than that starry-eyed kid lost in my girl's smiling eyes as she drags me around that moonlit ice-scape thinkin' she could ever instill a lick of grace in me while wearing all that fluffy wool.


Nah........no place for a swelled head so long as I'm carrying those memories around...... *sigh*


:spinsmiley:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You are far too Modest FR :bash: Think big just like your creations. Everyone who sees them falls in love.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Ok, I must have missed something. What great success has he found recently?


http://www.fashionignite.com/?page_id=54


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And now his 'fashion bio'!

http://www.fashionignite.com/?personnel=timothy-howerter


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:




.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Outstanding! Whoot!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah-ha! So now I know, thank you for the links.
Congrats Mr. Forerunner!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

We are all so proud of you, FR!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, in all fairness...... let's make sure they even use my stuff now that they've made the big splash and all. I'd hate all the excitement to be over nuthin'. :bored:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

super cool....but what do ya expect from a guy that makes compost piles so large he has to use a bulldozer.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Even if they DIDN'T use your stuff (which would be impossible), they still recognized your amazing creativity and skill! Congratulations!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I have to say....... the day we all got together and displayed our stuff for the models and photographers to choose from, each designer gave a presentation as to what sparked their passion, how they got started, etc.

:whistlin:


They didn't have room in the studio for my giant bags of knitwear, so we laid about half of what I brought over some folding chairs in the large hallway.

Of course, my presentation was last.....

Their main model nearly went ballistic.... as did their most traveled and experienced designer. On the Team page, that would be Shadia and Hannah, respectively.

That was fun. 

Shadiah made it rather clear that she was not going home when all this was over without a couple of the more imposing pieces from my collection...cost not being an object!
Hannah rather lingered after everyone else finally went back to the studio.
I asked her why she wasn't on the modeling end. :huh:

She smiled wryly and said she preferred to be behind the camera.
Then she got all serious on me..... said my stuff was very editorial.

:ashamed:

I had to ask her what was editorial.

She said I could go anywhere with my style of knitwear......and would be well received in the higher end fashion magazines if I wanted to.
Said my design look was incredibly bold !




:run:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

So is there an upcoming book of designs? Moving to Paris or New York to be a fashion designer now? You could be a traveling "expert knitter" on knit tours!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

just for the record ... I was his place the day before and the morning FR was trying to decide which of his collection to bring .... (no, I did not help in picking them out)




if you can imagine FR as giddy as a girl at the Beetles first show on Ed Sullivan .... yup, that was our FR!




Just how many years have we've been telling you the same thing Shadiah told you??

Make it happen, little brother! You'll figure out a way.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As much as I usually hate to say it, in this case I will

We Told You So!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You rock Tim :goodjob: reach for this gold ring and grab it! You can and will be the boss of your own destiny.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

WE TOLD YOU!
WE DID!

We know quality, ingenuity and style when we see it.
We have begged you to be a millionaire!

So, so, so, so glad that you are getting the recognition and respect that you deserve.
Your work is truly amazing and you are a true arteest!

Congrats.
I am so thrilled for you!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright already. :indif:


Tell you what I'll do.....

Anybody who wants a super sweater, send me 7-10 pounds of your favorite fiber and color yarns, a hundred dollar bill and a couple pounds of mid-high end coffee beans, roasted, but not ground. Be sure to include a brief synopsis as to the general style you prefer, extra yarn for accessories, if desired, and rough measurements.

This offer for members of HT Fiber Forum, only....... :whistlin:


















:hysterical:















ETA.......

Alright, alright; as per Farmer's suggestion........... 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sJqTDaOrTg[/ame]



.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

http://oneguyrambling.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/themask.jpg


http://midwestfilmnerds.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/485295.jpg


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a sweater for me would take you all winter....roflmao


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Just send me a few huge hanks of heavy, bulk-spun wool and I'll make you a tent. :buds:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

"incredibly bold"- yep, that is you in a nutshell.


----------

